# Placa astek td700 cinta de correr



## Leandro111 (Ene 25, 2017)

Hola gente como va, tengo esta placa que no tira voltaje al motor, le cambie un mosfet prendía el Led verde, quiso arrancar y murió ya no prende el Led verde y parpadea una sola vez cuando recibe corriente el Led de color rojo, saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2017)

*Este sitio web no puede proporcionar una conexión segura*

La página *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com* utiliza un protocolo no admitido.



Por favor edita y sube las imágenes al Foro !

¿Cómo *subo imágenes* y archivos?


----------



## Leandro111 (Ene 25, 2017)

Ahora si? [emoji2]


----------



## pandacba (Ene 25, 2017)

Fijate si los pines del hibrído estan bien soldados, eso todo negrito es el que controla fijate que matricula tiene para ver si se consigue alguna información


----------



## Leandro111 (Ene 25, 2017)

El híbrido es el que está al lado del fusible no? En el "Cosito negro" que tiene silicona dice astsr-101c  0530 

El Mosfet que le cambié volvió a quedar en corto, alguna ayuda? Estoy trasteando resistencias y diodos, y al parecer el capacitor grande es un problema también. Aunque el corto en el Mosfet creo que lo causa otra cosa..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2017)

Es el mismo mosfet o reemplazo ?

 Los díodos de protección ?


----------



## Leandro111 (Feb 4, 2017)

Es reemplazo, exactamente mismos valores.. Estoy probando todos los diodos ja


----------



## Jesule (Jul 26, 2018)

Hola, necesito saber el valor del _capacitor_ color marrón oscuro que está pegado al rectificador , cambié el transistor del medio y ahora enciende la luz verde y funciona todo pero ese condensador salió echando  humo
Envio  foto de la placa  td 700


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2018)

Allí hubo un corto brutal por el estado del fusible, hay algo que se quemo, ese capacitor se rompio por exeso de tensión entre sus terminales, fijate si eso verde que parece un cacpacitor y no lo es, es una resistencia si tiene contnuidad o esta abierta


----------



## Jesule (Jul 27, 2018)

Hola, el fusible es nuevo, yo quiero saber de cuántos  voltios es ya que se quemó, si es de 250voltios o de 600voltios.

Y con el condensador quemado funciona eso sí echando humo le puse ayer uno de 250voltios y no funciona

Cambiale el transistor de en medio y funciona todo, la mía se lo he cambiado y funciona todo pero ahora no va, algo pasa que se carga el componente este de la foto y no se porqué.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2018)

No modifica que el fusible sea de 250 o de 600 V. Tendrás otro problema.

Que valor tiene impreso el capacitor que humea ?

Podrian ser capacitores falsos o alguna otra cosa en corto.


----------



## Jesule (Jul 27, 2018)

Eso negro es que se quemó  un componente  ya lo cambien  ahora e e cambiado  el gt60m303 y el condensador le epuesto uno de 250voltios  y TODO  funciona correctamente  la eprobado le edado a mas velocidad y todo ok la e apagado la e enchufado  y ya no ba fijo quema  el transistor gt60m303 ni idea de porque lo quema si alguno  sabe el porque se lo agradecería.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> No modifica que el fusible sea de 250 o de 600 V. Tendrás otro problema.
> Que valor tiene impreso el capacitor que humea ?
> Podrían ser capacitores falsos o alguna otra cosa en corto.



El capacitor se quemó,  ni idea del valor,  ya se ha cargado dos transistores, el gt60m303 , el que va en medio , el porque  ni idea


----------



## infor (Ago 21, 2018)

Jesule dijo:


> Hola, necesito saber el valor del _capacitor_ color marrón oscuro que está pegado al rectificador , cambié el transistor del medio y ahora enciende la luz verde y funciona todo pero ese condensador salió echando  humo
> Envio  foto de la placa  td 700



103k
630V

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 21, 2018

Buenas tardes compañeros, soy nuevo me llamo Jose, me ha pasado lo mismo que a vosotros, en mi caso hubo un pico de tensión el cual fastidió componentes de la placa TD-700, en mi caso el primer componente reventado el VARISTOR , creo que se llama asi, ( la especie de lenteja ) que está junto al fusible, quisiera saber si tenéis tiempo y lo agradecería , si me podríais decir de cuanto son (caracteristicas), ya que quedó totalmente reventado, coloqué uno pero al encender y comenzar a andar la maquina, va hinchandose y echando humo hasta que llega a reventar de nuevo, voy a cambiarles varias cositas, a ver si doy con el fallo.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 21, 2018)

Lo que esta al lado del fusible a la derecha de color naranja es un varistor.-
Podes poner una foto completa de la placa por ambos lados?


----------



## infor (Ago 21, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Lo que esta al lado del fusible a la derecha de color naranja es un varistor.-
> Podes poner una foto completa de la placa por ambos lados?



Claro, ahí llevas la foto. Sabrías decirme de que capacidad es dicho varistor? ya que el que lleva no es el original.

Si ves algo extraño es que ya les he quitado 3 componentes.

Por favor ayudadme con el Varistor  necesito saber de  cuanto es.


----------



## ZXC888 (Feb 10, 2019)

hola amigos, tengo un gt60m303 quemado. ¿razón?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2019)

ZXC888 dijo:


> hola amigos, tengo un gt60m303 quemado. ¿razón?



Suicidio 

Con los datos que estás aportando tu consulta *NO *se puede considerar seria


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2019)

Un millón de razones . . .  era malo , se trabó la cinta , golpe de corriente . . .  ya reemplazaste ese IGBT ?


----------



## Jach595 (Abr 24, 2020)

infor dijo:


> 103k
> 630V
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 21, 2018
> ...


Tengo el mismo problema no sé cuales son las características de este varistor, además el fusible se perdió alguien podría ayudarme con el dato de estos dos componentes? Gracias de antemano


----------

